# I'm calling it now- Drew Gooden is gonna blow up in the Magic Kingdom



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm still in shock that West did this deal; even if Drew was a bad fit, I would think he could have gotten something better than Mike Miller. I really think Gooden has the potential to be a 20 and 10 guy, very much in the mold of Antawn Jamison. Strong and surprisingly athletic with a sweet J, Gooden is poised to become a very good player in this league, and playing w/ Tmac is only gonna make him better. Suddenly, Orlando seems like it might actually be going somewhere. If Hill ever comes back, this is arguably the best team in the East.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Strong and surprisingly athletic with a sweet J, Gooden is poised to become a very good player in this league, and playing w/ Tmac is only gonna make him better. Suddenly, Orlando seems like it might actually be going somewhere. If Hill ever comes back, this is arguably the best team in the East.


Ok, lets not get carried away now. They were playing the Bulls and still let them score 50 pts in the paint. They have still got major issues down low. Gooden is good, but he's only a rookie. AND forget abt Grant Hill returning. His career is done. What the Magic have is a top 3 player in T-mac, and a bunch of nice shooters who r barely decent at other aspects of the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gooden to me is worth the deal alone because I think he's just a better commodity than Miller is but Giracek was the steal of that deal. He can score and flat out shoot. And with the attention TMac draws he'll get all Millers open looks.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, I know Hill's probably gone, I was really just thinking hypothetically. If he did somehow come back and get anywhere close to where he was, you don't think that this lineup is one of the tops in the East?
PG-Armstrong
SG-TMac
SF-Hill
PF-Gooden
C-DeClerq


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

^^^ Once again, i still don't think they have enuff up front to be as good as the nets or pacers. I have been following the Magic very closely this year and their inside D and rebounding is by far the worst i have seen in the league since a LONG-LONG time. The only way they can be among the top teams in the east is if Gooden goes on to become a top caliber PF. Offensively, they can hang around with anybody though.....thats ofcourse, when both t-mac and hill r playing.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

Until the Magic get a good center, they won't be an East Conference Finals contender. That could all change in the offseason if they acquire Kwame Brown and develop him, which they likely will.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

You should have seen Miller tonight. He rocked the Grizzlies world. If they had Gooden then he would be getting 4 points and 4 rebounds. This is one good night for Gooden, he is very inconsistant.

And to we really need three threads on Miller/Gooden/Magic?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

moved by rynobot


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghettobryant</b>!
> Until the Magic get a good center, they won't be an East Conference Finals contender. That could all change in the offseason if they acquire Kwame Brown and develop him, which they likely will.


Where do you get that from? Who are they going to offer? Drew Gooden?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lidstrom</b>!
> If they had Gooden then he would be getting 4 points and 4 rebounds. This is one good night for Gooden, he is very inconsistant.


And that's why he's averaging over 12pt and 5rbs... ??? -_- 

The Grizzlies didn't have room for Gooden. That's the only reason they traded him. And they desperately needed a SF. That's why Mike Miller fits in so well, just like why Gooden fits in so well in Orlando.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, I'd say let's not get too carried away with this one game performance from Gooden. You guys will see that the guy is selfish, a ballhog, and has terrible shot selections. He had gotten so bad in Memphis til where Kenny "Jet" Smith was not needed to help give him a nickname, we did it ourselves(blackhole). Hopefully, with a change of scenery, his attitude about shooting it everytime he touches will change for the betterment of Orlando. But if not, we'd be more than happy to trade the license of his old Grizzlies nickname to y'all free of charge.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not just going by tonite's performance- I've watched Gooden play a bunch of times this year, and tonite's performance was juat a verification of what I already thought. Even if Gooden is a ballhog, he'll get the ball plenty playing Orlando because they have noone else besides TMac who can score.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Please, please, please.  Gooden is going to be a future allstar in this league. Here are his stats playing 30 or more minutes in 16 games this year:

17.2 points, 8.5 boards, 1.5 assists, 1 block and 1 steal a game!!!  Nice stats for a 21 year old wouldn't you say? 

Gooden reminds me so much of J. O'Neal it isn't even funny. If Gooden can add another 10 or 15 pounds this offseason, he will easily be averaging 20pts/10rbs/2blks a game next year for the Magic and may even make the allstar team. 

The Magic made out like bandits in the night doing this trade. I really didn't thing Gabe had this in him any more and really didn't think West would be this stupid. :no: Gabe basically traded a good talent in Miller for a mini Peja in Giricek and a future allstar PF in Gooden, who I have been calling, "The Goods". :yes: 

Magic fans finally have a future that looks bright. McGrady and Gooden are going to be a awesome duo. All the Magic really need now is to add depth and a good defensive minded/rebound minded center. They will probably draft a PG as well.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*I*

also like Gooden. Sure I have only seen one game, but he does have that flash. He matched up to Kenyon Martin interrestingly, because they seemed alot alike, I think they will be alot alike but Gooden a better shooter, and Martin stronger.

You cant tell which team got the better deal for at least 5 years, but then again wasn't Grant Hill for Chucky Atkins and Ben Wallace a steal for Orlando............. Just imagine Ben and TMAC, rebounder and a shooter, great combo.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Drew Gooden and Gordan Giricek are really becomming the difference makers in Orlando and they are not only taking pressure of the Tracy McGrady's back but together they have become a huge spark in the points department because they averaged for a combined total of 40 points on Monday's victory over the Dallas Mavs. If they can keep this up we'll be able to beat any team, especially if T-Mac can put up more then 26 points on that night.

Drew Gooden is seriously gonna become a 20, 10 double-double type of guy pretty soon. He's putting up amazing numbers as we speak for a rookie, too.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Im happy so far with this trade. It has already produced immediate results. Still, I cant shake of this doubt. West's genius cant be doubted. But, as long as Magic's history of bad luck stops, we should be fine.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

He had 20 points and 18 rebounds against the Knicks last night in double OT....


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

But he was also tearing it up down low when we need some crucial points and he was doing awesome defensively and saved our *** on several occasions! You forgot to mention on his stat line that he also got 3 blocks and one of his blocks was the one that saved the Magic and took the game into overtime. Gooden had a nice game. He's really developing into the kind of player we've been waiting for the past two years, Drew is the real deal and at the level he is playing he is a big valuable asset to our squad.

Giricek on the other hand, he played well against the Knicks but he tried to do too much at times. He was OK but he needs to take it easy sometimes he took some shots where he should have just given the ball to T-Mac.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Well so far Gooden is averaging 19.3 points, 11.3 boards, 1.8 blocks, 0.8 steals and shooting 56% from the floor in a Magic uniform after 4 games. I'd say he not only going to be a allstar next season, but him and McGrady will be a duo that most teams can only dream of in the future.

Also don't forget Giricek. I told every one that he is a mini Peja, but he can also defend. 

Now that the big 3 are in place for the Magic, it is up to Gabe to surround them with talent.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yes*

Gooden looked very impressive against the Knicks, he gave them a chance to win by putting it in double ot with his block a tip out. 

I wouldnt say next year for all star, but certainly in years to come.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

He missed the free throw though damnit. That woulda won it for us. O well, hes just a rookie. Cant win em all.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Gooden with another solid performance today. 13 points/14 boards. His FG% wasn't that great, but then again he is a rookie and he won't have a 20/10/2 shooting 60% from the floor night every game. 

Giricek also had another great performance. 16 points, 4 assists, 4 rebounds, 1 steal, 7-11 from the floor. 

That makes yet another 30+ point, 15+ rebound and 5+ assist night combined for Giricek and Gooden. 4-1 record since they arrived.


----------

